# Does fur grow back properly if shaved?



## Teddy Bear

I'm struggling to get teddy tangle free (even with regular trips to the groomer). He hates being brushed (esp his belly and armpits - which get tangled easily).

He gets a little frizzy too after brushing and I can't find dog conditioner - am afraid of using human conditioner incase he gets an allergic reaction to it).

When I took him to the groomer 2 weekends ago (he'd soiled himself due to his illness), I saw a Japanese spitz that was completely shaved/trimmed to a short coat (about 1-2 inches long). He looked really cute and easy to groom.

The groomer usually trims Teddy near his eyes, backside and his feet. 
Was thinking of getting a short cut (like the Spitz) for Teddy.

I know someone who shaved their Pomeranian and the fur never grew back properly (he has patches of uneven fur all over and looked quite bad).

Has anyone shaved/trimmed their Havanese to a short cut and then let it grow back?
Does it grow back properly or would he be restricted to having a short cut after that? He has a combo of lightly wavy and straight fur (not sure if it makes a difference).

Also, do you keep your little one warm (with a small vest) when you take them out in the morning if they have a short cut?


----------



## emichel

Not to worry, hair grows back! I don't know what happened with the Pomeranian you mentioned, but I've never heard of that happening. I usually let Benjamin grow out for a few months, then have him cut short for ease and convenience. He would much rather play and RLH than sit still for grooming, and I'm pretty busy and do not care to spend the time required to keep a dog in full coat. My dog's comfort and my convenience are top priorities! He's not _shaved_, but trimmed down to an inch or two, and it grows back really fast. He doesn't seem cold at all, so I would only put a coat or sweater on him if the weather would warrant it even if he had long hair.

It's good to see your post about an everyday topic such as grooming, rather than telling us that Teddy is still sick. I was so worried about poor little Teddy Bear, and I certainly hope that your baby never has to go through anything like that again!


----------



## Teddy Bear

Thanks for your reply!!

Teddy is doing a lot better - almost back to normal now.

I totally agree with you. The long coat just takes too much time. I work really long hours and can't get him to sit still for more than 2 minutes for grooming!! He gets bored and just runs away! Takes another 5-10 mins to get him to sit still for another 2 mins....

I'm travelling next month and Teddy will be going to my parents for the month! he loves hanging out with my mom (who wouldn't like all that pampering he gets from my mom!) and enjoys chasing her their 5 yr old Alsatian (Muffin) in their big garden.
Muffin is really gentle and just wants to sleep in peace (or bask in the sun) and Teddy wants to play with him and won't take no for an answer! - it's a funny sight! (I doubt he'll even miss me! Lol!).

As soon as I get back, I'll get him trimmed down.
What length would you recommend? Do you also trim Benjamin's tail or leave it as is?


Is there a difference if shaved or trimmed to the same lenght?


----------



## Sheri

To keep a Hav looking like a Hav, leave their tail and ears untrimmed. Most people also leave their mustache and beard longer, even if it is trimmed a bit.

Have a good trip.


----------



## Zoe093014

I totally agree with Eileen's post. Don't worry at all about the hair growing back. The main thing is to find a good, experienced, competent, patient and gentle groomer. Zoe's short cut has already grown back and as a matter of fact has her next appointment this week. I had purchased the CC combs and brushes and used them to get her used to being brushed and combed as a tiny pup but I am not very good with removing mats without hurting her so I will just bring her to the groomer's monthly.


----------



## krandall

emichel said:


> Not to worry, hair grows back! I don't know what happened with the Pomeranian you mentioned, but I've never heard of that happening. I usually let Benjamin grow out for a few months, then have him cut short for ease and convenience. He would much rather play and RLH than sit still for grooming, and I'm pretty busy and do not care to spend the time required to keep a dog in full coat. My dog's comfort and my convenience are top priorities! He's not _shaved_, but trimmed down to an inch or two, and it grows back really fast. He doesn't seem cold at all, so I would only put a coat or sweater on him if the weather would warrant it even if he had long hair.
> 
> It's good to see your post about an everyday topic such as grooming, rather than telling us that Teddy is still sick. I was so worried about poor little Teddy Bear, and I certainly hope that your baby never has to go through anything like that again!


That definitely CAN happen to dogs that shed normally, and are shaved for some reason. They tend to grow more and more undercoat and less of the longer guard hairs over time. This can permanently ruin their coat in a show/breed sense. Our Havanese grow hair continually, and MANY people keep them in a puppy cut for part or all of their lives. If left uncut, their hair grows back fine. That said, it takes about 3 years for a coat to grow out completely. Until that point, you will still see some signs of the damage from being cut if you know what to look for. Most people who want to cut their Havs don't really care anyway, because they aren't showing them. Any damage would only be noticeable to an expert.


----------



## krandall

Teddy Bear said:


> Thanks for your reply!!
> 
> Teddy is doing a lot better - almost back to normal now.
> 
> I totally agree with you. The long coat just takes too much time. I work really long hours and can't get him to sit still for more than 2 minutes for grooming!! He gets bored and just runs away! Takes another 5-10 mins to get him to sit still for another 2 mins....
> 
> I'm travelling next month and Teddy will be going to my parents for the month! he loves hanging out with my mom (who wouldn't like all that pampering he gets from my mom!) and enjoys chasing her their 5 yr old Alsatian (Muffin) in their big garden.
> Muffin is really gentle and just wants to sleep in peace (or bask in the sun) and Teddy wants to play with him and won't take no for an answer! - it's a funny sight! (I doubt he'll even miss me! Lol!).
> 
> As soon as I get back, I'll get him trimmed down.
> What length would you recommend? Do you also trim Benjamin's tail or leave it as is?
> 
> Is there a difference if shaved or trimmed to the same lenght?


If I were you, I'd have him trimmed BEFORE you go. That way, you don't have to worry about coming back to a matted dog if your mom can't keep up with the grooming.

Most people have their Havs clippered. The groomer uses a clipper with a blade guard on it. Somewhere between 1-2" in length seems to be what a lot of people end up with. The CUTEST "puppy cuts" I've seen have been hand-scissored, not clippered. But that is a lot more time-consuming, so is more costly.

If Teddy is badly matted, the groomer may have no choice but to really"shave" him, which would be very short&#8230; close to the skin. If that needs to be done, no worry, he will still grow out again! I know you live in a hot, sunny climate, though, and if he DOES need to be shaved, you will need to protect him from the sun until he has grown enough coat to COMPLETELY cover his skin again. Dogs can get sunburns too!


----------



## Teddy Bear

Teddy doesn't really have matts. I found 2-3 small matts (by his armpit) a few days ago but they were easy to brush out. I didn't want to force him to sit through a grooming session when he was ill so those matts were one-offs and completely my fault!

It just takes too much time and I hate forcing him to stay down as I brush. 
Don't think I do too badly with the knots and matts but he gets a bi-weekly session with the groomers.

Groomers here are not trained like in the US. Most are just people who work as vets or vet assistants (or students) trying to make extra cash!
I don't know how good they will be with scissor cuts. I do hope Teddy gets to look cute like all your trimmed little ones (he's already the cutest dog I know but being cuter (and saving so much time with grooming) won't hurt!).

Didn't consider the risk of sun burn with short fur. Thanks for that! Will try keep him in a shirt when we go out during a hot day or just long enough for decent sun protection.


----------



## Heather's

My first Havanese Sparky was shaved many times. His coat always grew back without any problem. Teddy will be just fine if you have to shave him. I have thought about trying a puppy cut on Scout. His groomer said that a puppy cut is just as much work because the mats develope at the skin. It is still necessary to comb completely down the the skin daily. I don't know if you have Patene conditioner where you live, but I understand works well on Havanese. So very happy your little one is all better! :biggrin1:


----------



## Teddy Bear

Thanks Heather.

Pantene is one of the most popular shampoo/conditioner brands here!

What type of Pantene conditioner works best?

Should I then use Pantene shampoo too instead of dog shampoo or will it be better to use dog shampoo then Pantene conditioner?


----------



## krandall

Teddy Bear said:


> Teddy doesn't really have matts. I found 2-3 small matts (by his armpit) a few days ago but they were easy to brush out. I didn't want to force him to sit through a grooming session when he was ill so those matts were one-offs and completely my fault!
> 
> It just takes too much time and I hate forcing him to stay down as I brush.
> Don't think I do too badly with the knots and matts but he gets a bi-weekly session with the groomers.
> 
> Groomers here are not trained like in the US. Most are just people who work as vets or vet assistants (or students) trying to make extra cash!
> I don't know how good they will be with scissor cuts. I do hope Teddy gets to look cute like all your trimmed little ones (he's already the cutest dog I know but being cuter (and saving so much time with grooming) won't hurt!).
> 
> Didn't consider the risk of sun burn with short fur. Thanks for that! Will try keep him in a shirt when we go out during a hot day or just long enough for decent sun protection.


It's COMPLETELY your decision! The dogs don't care! I like long coats and am willing to do the work to keep them up. But I suspect the majority of people on the forum have their Havs in puppy cuts!


----------



## AnnaM

I have always wondered why the hair on one of our dogs was way silkier than the other... Recently I ran into a cousin who has two Coton Du Tulears and she mentioned that one of them lost her softness after she was shaved and the hair grew back... Prob that's what happened to ours tooo, she was shaved when she came into the rescue.


----------



## krandall

AnnaM said:


> I have always wondered why the hair on one of our dogs was way silkier than the other... Recently I ran into a cousin who has two Coton Du Tulears and she mentioned that one of them lost her softness after she was shaved and the hair grew back... Prob that's what happened to ours tooo, she was shaved when she came into the rescue.


There is a lot of variation in the texture of Havanese hair thoough... Even among those that have never been shaved. They SHOULD feel silky, but especially among rescues, who typically come from less than stellar breeders (or they wouldn't BE in rescue) there are many dogs who have faults. A coarse coat would be one of those faults.


----------



## Teddy Bear

Thanks Everyone,

I'll wait to get back from my trip then get him trimmed to a puppy cut.

I'll send photos when done!

No idea how you all keep your dogs looking so perfect in their long fur! That's a lot of hard work and dedication!


----------



## krandall

Teddy Bear said:


> Thanks Everyone,
> 
> I'll wait to get back from my trip then get him trimmed to a puppy cut.
> 
> I'll send photos when done!
> 
> No idea how you all keep your dogs looking so perfect in their long fur! That's a lot of hard work and dedication!


Ha! They CERTAINLY don't look perfect all the time! We just pull out the camera QUICK when they do! ound:


----------



## Heather's

The groomer and I always try to take a picture of the pups before she leaves. Last week after she finished she put Truffles down and she immediately ran to her bean bag and rolled around rubbing her head to get the bow out. Then back up on the table to straighten everything out. She took her off the table again. Truffles took off running... rolled and rubbed against everything possible to get the bow out again. After another combing we decided the table was the best place for a picture.:biggrin1:


----------



## krandall

Heather Glen said:


> The groomer and I always try to take a picture of the pups before she leaves. Last week after she finished she put Truffles down and she immediately ran to her bean bag and rolled around rubbing her head to get the bow out. Then back up on the table to straighten everything out. She took her off the table again. Truffles took off running... rolled and rubbed against everything possible to get the bow out again. After another combing we decided the table was the best place for a picture.:biggrin1:


Yes, I've found this is a problem getting TWO ready to leave for class at the same time&#8230; Whichever one I do first, immediately works on rubbing their topknot out on the rug while I'm doing the other one! The don't do this unless I need BOTH of them looking nice at once! They're ganging up on me!!!


----------



## AnnaM

krandall said:


> There is a lot of variation in the texture of Havanese hair thoough... Even among those that have never been shaved. They SHOULD feel silky, but especially among rescues, who typically come from less than stellar breeders (or they wouldn't BE in rescue) there are many dogs who have faults. A coarse coat would be one of those faults.


That's probably true, Karen. But, in the case of the Cotons, the two dogs are mother and daughter and they have very different coats now...


----------



## krandall

AnnaM said:


> That's probably true, Karen. But, in the case of the Cotons, the two dogs are mother and daughter and they have very different coats now...


I don't know much about Cotons. I have a friend with one who is a rescue Coton. (dumped because her pigment wasn't good, and she and her brother had Parvo ) She is a lovely dog, but she has a coat that feels much harsher than a Havanese, and she has never been cut down. Since she is the only one I've met, I have no idea what their coats are supposed to feel like.


----------



## Teddy Bear

krandall said:


> Yes, I've found this is a problem getting TWO ready to leave for class at the same time&#8230; Whichever one I do first, immediately works on rubbing their topknot out on the rug while I'm doing the other one! The don't do this unless I need BOTH of them looking nice at once! They're ganging up on me!!!


Haha!
Karen, we're both being ganged up on by our dogs then!
Teddy will find any way to get himself dirty after his bath! if not by running into the muddiest puddle he can find or rolling on some smelly patch of grass during our walk, he'll dip his face in his food then wipe it off on his rug and then roll on the rug!

He wont sit still for pictures. he could sit and stare at me for 20 minutes without looking away. As soon as I grab my camera (or unlock the screen to get to the phone camera) - even if phone is already in my hand when he's staring, he'll find any excuse not to look directly at me/the camera!

This is as close as I could get to a picture this month! Even the TV show that he always seems to find boring was suddenly very interesting! lol!


----------



## krandall

Teddy Bear said:


> Haha!
> Karen, we're both being ganged up on by our dogs then!
> Teddy will find any way to get himself dirty after his bath! if not by running into the muddiest puddle he can find or rolling on some smelly patch of grass during our walk, he'll dip his face in his food then wipe it off on his rug and then roll on the rug!
> 
> He wont sit still for pictures. he could sit and stare at me for 20 minutes without looking away. As soon as I grab my camera (or unlock the screen to get to the phone camera) - even if phone is already in my hand when he's staring, he'll find any excuse not to look directly at me/the camera!
> 
> This is as close as I could get to a picture this month! Even the TV show that he always seems to find boring was suddenly very interesting! lol!


Ha! He's growing into quite the cutie&#8230; Even if he won't "smile for the camera"!


----------



## ApexMyles

Teddy Bear said:


> Teddy doesn't really have matts. I found 2-3 small matts (by his armpit) a few days ago but they were easy to brush out. I didn't want to force him to sit through a grooming session when he was ill so those matts were one-offs and completely my fault!
> 
> Do you use a harness on Teddy? The reason I ask is because I find that some harnesses cause these matts.
> I bought a really cute harness around $30 and it sort of had some kind of rubber velvet feel almost like suede which was rubbing around his armpit causing Myles to get some matts under his armpits as well. It's the kind that goes through the legs. Try switching if it is from the Harness. If not then then disregard.


----------



## krandall

That’s a REALLY old post… from 2015… It’s pretty common for ALL Havanese to get occasional small mats under their armpits and in their groin area. I’ll tell you, even on my show dogs, I will not torture my dogs to comb them out in these tender areas. I just VERY CAREFULLY snip them out with sharp scissors. No one will see them anyway, and I won’t hurt my dog for the sake of removing a mat.

And to the question that started the thread... Yes, on coated dogs, if you wait long enough, the coat grows back just fine even if they are entirely shaved down. It just takes time. It does not damage their coat permanently.


----------

